# faire de l'ordinateur



## mickaël

Hola:

¿Cómo se diría en castellano: *"faire de l'ordinateur"?
*¿Usar/utilizar el ordenador/la computadora?
¿Estar en el ordenador?

Gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Mickaël*:

En efecto, *faire de l'ordinateur* puede ser *usar *o *utilizar *el ordenador. También *trabajar *con el ordenador o incluso *estar *(dentro) en/con el ordenador. Todo eso es posible.


----------



## mickaël

Eh bien, ça en fait des possibilités !  Merci bien Víctor.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut mickaël,

N'as-tu pas l'impression que « _faire _de l'ordinateur » n'est pas très français ? 
Comme Víctor, je dirais « Je _suis _devant mon ordinateur » ou « Je _travaille _sur mon ordinateur », ou encore « Je _joue _/ sur mon / à l' / ordinateur »... etc mais jamais je « _fais _» de l'ordinateur, non, je ne crois pas...
 (par contre « je fais du tricot », oui !  Même si c'est faux... )


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Salut *Karine *,

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi mais, bon gré mal gré, nous devons accepter le langage de la rue, ou plutôt, celui des cyber cafés...


----------



## mielyazabache

Ah, merci Karine ! 

Je n'ai pas osé relever de peur de passer pour une vieille barbe... 

Mais je suis absolument de ton avis. No me suena en absoluto...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'accepte Víctor, surtout que le verbe faire est passe-partout !
Mais pour être plus précis, d'autres verbes existent, pourquoi ne pas les utiliser ?
Je n'entends pas « faire de l'ordinateur » là où je vis, mais il est vrai que j'ai quitté les campus depuis un bail ! 

 Edit : mielyazabache, je n'ai pas de barbe non plus, jeune ou vieille !


----------



## DearPrudence

Víctor Pérez said:


> Salut *Karine *,
> 
> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi mais, bon gré mal gré, nous devons accepter le langage de la rue, ou plutôt, celui des cyber cafés...


Je le dirais à mes parents de la soixantaine, ils seront contents de se faire traiter de jeunes de la rue 

C'est passe-partout, oui, du coup, ça englobe des verbes comme
"travailler" ou "faire mumuse" (d'où la réponse pratique "Je fais de l'ordinateur" plutôt que "Je joue sur l'ordinateur" (qui, du coup, no me suena bien) ), d'où la difficulté à le traduire car l'espagnol est plus précis (à ce que je vois)


----------



## mickaël

Je n'aurais pas imaginé une seconde que ça puisse paraître bizarre à qui que ce soit. 
Chez moi, aussi bien les jeunes que les moins jeunes le disent.

Merci à tout le monde.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui c'est vague à souhait. Maintenant, j'imagine bien un ado dire à sa mère qu'il _fait _de l'ordinateur, lui laissant entendre qu'il travaille alors qu'il tchatche avec ses copains sur messagerie instantanée ! 
Il devrait exister un équivalent en espagnol qui soit au moins aussi vague alors... Non ?


----------



## mielyazabache

Dans ce cas, l' une des propositions de Victor me paraît très bien : "estar con ..." 

Cela ne donne aucune idée de ce que l'on fait avec...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En effet, *estoy en el ordenador* ou *estoy con el ordenador*, est aussi vague que *faire de l'ordinateur*. Du moins, c'est l'impression que nous avons, à la maison, lorsque notre plus jeune fils nous répond cela depuis sa chambre quand on lui demande de faire quelque chose...


----------



## mickaël

Víctor Pérez said:


> En effet, *estoy en el ordenador* ou *estoy con el ordenador*, est aussi vague que *faire de l'ordinateur*. Du moins, c'est l'impression que nous avons, à la maison, lorsque notre plus jeune fils nous répond cela depuis sa chambre quand on lui demande de faire quelque chose...


Alors je vais plutôt rester sur ces deux expressions. Encore merci.  

Concernant *"faire de l'ordinateur"*, sur cette page (surligné en jaune) ils parlent de glissement sémantique.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais on peut dire aussi « je suis / à / devant / l'ordinateur ». 
Alors que faire suppose une action, sans préciser laquelle...


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonjour.

En fait, pour l'avoir entendue dans ce contexte-là, «_faire de l'ordi(nateur)_» me semble être calquée sur l'idée de s'adonner à une activité, sportive ou autre.
«_Ouf! J'ai tellement fait d'ordi(nateur) ces dernières semaines que je vais finir par avoir le cul carré_» (sic)
​ 
Bien à vous.​_Josiane Aire~~Azul_​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais on peut dire aussi « je suis / à / devant / l'ordinateur ».
> Alors que faire suppose une action, sans préciser laquelle...



Ça, je l'admets, c'est une nuance qui manque à la langue espagnole!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bon, je me rends alors Víctor ! 
Josiane, magnifique citation, je vais me mettre à vérifier la forme de mon cul de temps en temps !


----------



## mielyazabache

Au fil des échanges, il me vient l'idée que cela dépend du contexte (encore !). Je m'explique : 

- _"j'ai *fait *trois heures d'ordinateur, j'en peux plus !"_ me paraît assez naturel, alors que : _"j'peux pas sortir le chien (ou descendre la poubelle, ce que vous voudrez...) , je fais de l'ordinateur" ..._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

T'as raison mielyazabache... Avec un nombre d'heures, je pense que j'ai pu déjà entendre cette expression.
Bon, si même mickaël se met à ne pas donner de contexte aussi...!


----------



## mickaël

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> T'as raison mielyazabache... Avec un nombre d'heures, je pense que j'ai pu déjà entendre cette expression.
> Bon, si même mic*k*aël se met à ne pas donner de contexte aussi...!


Je n'ai pas donné de contexte, parce que je le dis et l'entends peu importe le contexte.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


Víctor Pérez said:


> Du moins, c'est l'impression que nous avons, à la maison, lorsque notre plus jeune fils nous répond cela depuis sa chambre quand on lui demande de faire quelque chose...


Il ne te dit pas "Lo mismo que tú, padre" ? 


Aire~~Azul said:


> calquée sur l'idée de s'adonner à une activité, sportive ou autre.


En effet mais malheureusement nous nous sommes crevés le c... creusé les méninges avec la moto sans grands résultats.
(Un des plus longs fils du forum... ce qui en dit long. Bonne lecture !)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> N'as-tu pas l'impression que « _faire _de l'ordinateur » n'est pas très français ?



Sin embargo, mi querida Karine, fíjate lo siguiente:

*Faire de la graisse.
Faire de la lèche à qqn.
Faire  de la musique.
Faire de la resquille.
Faire de {l’épate / l’esbroufe}.
Faire de l’esprit.
Faire de l’œil.*

… et j'en passe  .

¿Por qué no habría de ser muy francés *faire de l'ordinateur*?


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonsoir, 

peut-être justement parce qu'on ne _fait_ pas de l'ordinateur, mais qu'on l'utilise... à la rigueur on pourrait dire(en suivant votre idée) _faire de la navigation,_ au lieu de naviguer, comme _faire de la_ _resquille_ pour resquiller...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Totor,

Toutes les expressions que tu cites sont des expressions courantes qui expriment quelque chose de particulier pas quelque chose de vague comme ce que Mickaël veut exprimer. 
Comme nous l'avons dit, le verbe « faire » est un véritable fourre-tout en français... rien ne m'empêche a priori de le dire avec l'ordinateur, mais apparemment ce n'est pas connu partout, contrairement à tes expressions !


----------



## totor

mielyazabache said:


> peut-être justement parce qu'on ne _fait_ pas de l'ordinateur, mais qu'on l'utilise...



Oui, tu a raison, Miel, c'est bien possible que ce soit la raison.



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Comme nous l'avons dit, le verbe « faire » est un véritable fourre-tout en français... rien ne m'empêche a priori de le dire avec l'ordinateur, mais apparemment ce n'est pas connu partout, contrairement à tes expressions !



Eh oui, toi aussi t'a raison, ma chère.

Quand même, n'oublies pas que petit poisson deviendra grand  .


----------



## mielyazabache

Cela dit, on dit bien _faire du vélo _ mais là aussi, c'est du langage parlé. On devrait dire "monter à bicyclette" comme le rabâchait ma prof de français de lycée...

On n'évitera probablement pas cet usage, mais on peut toujours souligner ces "glissements".


----------



## blink05

"Faire de l'ordinateur" no es algo que yo diría... y me parece que nunca lo he escuchado. Me hace pensar a algo que podría decirme mi padre, que no entiende mucho de computadores (si él hablara francés, claro). Como que una persona que se maneja un poco más, pasaría a decir "utilizar" en vez de "hacer".

Por supuesto que es mi impresión personal, y no quiero ofender a nadie tampoco .

Saludos.


----------

